# Alles über Android steuern?



## Sonic51 (20. April 2012)

*Alles über Android steuern?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit kurzem ein Smart-Tv mit Lan-anschluss.
Hab jetzt alle meine sachen (PS3, TV und PC) an meinen Router dran. (Linksys WRT54GS) angeschlossen.
Jetzt hatte ich mir überlegt, dass es verdammt cool wäre, wenn ich ne App hätte, über die ich das alles stuern kann.
Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass ich auf der App dann zB "Watch Movie" anklicke und er direkt den Tv auf entsprechenden Eingang stellt und die PS3 anschmeisst.

Habe bei Google leider nichts nützliches gefunden. Kennt jemand von euch etwas, das abhilfe schaffen kann?

Danke schon mal für vrschläge!!!


----------



## pibels94 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

gibt es nicht... aber du kannst deinen PC via Android steuern, also theoretisch den Film vom PC über den Fernseher abspielen..ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht das gewünschte...

was es noch gibt ist, das sich Samsung Smart TVs mit Samsung Android Phones steuern lassen, hast du aber wahrscheinlich nicht (entweder das eine oder das andere oder beides ).

mfg
philip


----------



## Sonic51 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

Also ich hab den LG 55lw5500.
Wenn ich meinen PC vom bett aus mit dem Sensation XE steuern könnt, dass er mir n Film über VLC abspielt, wär das ja schon mal was. Auch wenn ich den PC dann auch über Handy aus- und einschalten könnte...
...hab nämlich keine lust immer die Maus und evtl auch tastatur aufer Nachtkomode liegen zu haben.
Die LG TV-Remote App hab ich mir schon runtergeladen. Ist ja schon mal ganz nett.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

Slashtop HD im Android Market kaufen.

Damit kannst du jeden im Netzwerk erreichbaren PC über ein Android Phone / Tablet steuern. (Remote Desktop)

Wake Up on LAN kann die App auch. (Musst du natürlich im BIOS aktivieren)

Das ist die einzige und beste App die ich gekauft habe  .


----------



## Sonic51 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

Eine kostenlose Lösung gibts es nicht? Ich mein die paar €uros sind jetzt nicht die Welt, würd aber gern erst mal was kostneloses testen...wenns da was gibt.


----------



## onliner (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*



Sonic51 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab seit kurzem ein Smart-Tv mit Lan-anschluss.
> Hab jetzt alle meine sachen (PS3, TV und PC) an meinen Router dran. (Linksys WRT54GS) angeschlossen.
> ...


 
Servus auch,

ein Remote-App Android gibts schon, habs selber noch nicht probiert nur mal davon gelesen. Würd auch gern mein HTPC und Hauptrechner mal Remoten (klassewort eingefallen :ugly ) wollen  
Smart PC Remote Control Lite - Android App bei AppBrain

Probiers mal und wenns klappt berichte  mal auch was dazu, vielleicht gehts ja wirklich, aber ob ne PS3 damit geht...hmmm....


----------



## Sonic51 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

Das sieht nach einer puren PC-Steuerung aus. Warum hast du es denn nicht einfach schon ausprobiert???


----------



## onliner (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*



Sonic51 schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einer puren PC-Steuerung aus. Warum hast du es denn nicht einfach schon ausprobiert???


 Weil ich gestern erst selber auf die Idee gekommen bin und nur diesen Link dazu gefunden habe. 
Gestern nachts gegen 23.00Uhr hatte ich nicht mehr den wahren Willen dazu, mach ich aber heut abends mal. Dann schaue ich das ich mein HTPC ansteuere und an meinem Hauptrechner was Zocke möchte


----------



## Koyote (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

Kostenlos und perfekt wird's nur, wenn du selbst programmierst


----------



## onliner (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Kostenlos und perfekt wird's nur, wenn du selbst programmierst


 Jup. genau da hört bei mir leider der Hirnschmalz auf, hätte ja genügend Ideen  .


----------



## Sonic51 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über Android steuern?*

Genau wie ich. Programmieren kann leider nicht jeder


----------

